# More Pics Of Chubz Aka Frogzilla



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love it.........Wish that SOB crockeeper would have sent mine out before he took off.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn man... that thing is HUGE!

Whadareya feeding it these days, _rats?_


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice I just feed my Pac Man his first pinkie yesterday and he loved it. Cant wait till he gets some size on him like your Pixie.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That thing is a monster! very cool.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like he hasn't missed a meal. lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aww he looks so cute in the last pic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ewww


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow I can see why his name is chubz







nice


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks everyone !!! im glad you like him

here is a video i just made nothing big


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice vid and thats a bad ass frog. Cant wait to see how much bigger he gets over the next year.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice vid man he took that mouse like a champ


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Very nice I just feed my Pac Man his first pinkie yesterday and he loved it. Cant wait till he gets some size on him like your Pixie.


a full grown pacman is a meal for my guy









i would like to see some pics of your pacman if you dont mind


----------

